

AlphaLab Demo Day Showcases Pittsburgh's Finest - mereling
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/10/alphalab-demo-day-showcases-pi.php

======
khangtoh
We've "grown" a lot as a startup through out AlphaLab. We've also learned a
whole lot during AlphaLab and Demo day itself has definitely brought us a good
amount of interests and leads. If I get around to it, I plan to write a blog
post on our demo day experience, what went right, what went wrong, etc.

------
nickpinkston
Demo day was a lot of fun. I really enjoyed the opportunity to pitch, and we
got some great leads for funding and customers. I'd definitely recommend the
whole experience to anyone trying to do a startup. -Nick from CloudFab

------
Lindsay
Really nice to see Pittsburgh getting some coverage

------
dimitry
good to see alphalab cranking out new stuff.

------
kcrussell
alphalab is awesome!

